# Schwimmpflanzen einsetzen



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo allerseits!
Ich bin erst seit 2 Monaten Gartenteichbesitzer und habe da eine Frage.
Habe mir Wasserpflanzen gekauft, und zwar für Zone 5 (Schwimmpflanzen): __ Krebsschere, __ Tausendblatt, __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserhahnenfuß, __ Seekanne, Schwimmfarn, Wasserhyazinthe,
Der Verkäufer vom Gartencenter sagte mir, ich brauche alle nur ins Wasser geben. Wie würden sich von selbst verwurzeln!?! Wenn ich das befolge (derzeit nur mit 2 Pflanzen), passiert Folgendes: Die Pflanzen werden durch Wind und Wasserbewegung an den Rand gespült. Sie sollten aber im Tiefwasserbereich bleiben. Wie soll ich nun vorgehen? Bitte um Tips und Ratschläge.
mfg. Grizzly


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

das ist mal wieder typisch Gartencenter! :

Also die Auskunft war absoluter Blödsinn.  Nur ins Wasser werfen stimmt für __ Krebsschere, Wasserhyazinthe (die ist aber am liebsten in so flachem Wasser, daß sie mit den Wurzeln noch den Boden berührt), Schwimmfarn und __ Hornkraut. 

Die anderen Arten müssen im Boden verankert werden, damit sie wachsen können. Die __ Seekanne muss sogar richtig gepflanzt werden wie eine Seerose. Bei den anderen reicht es wenn Du sie mit Gewichten am Boden des Teichs verankerst. Du kannst zum Beispiel einen flachen Stein auf ein Büschel Wasserhahnenfuss legen, oder Du pflanzt auch diese Pflanzen in einen Korb und beschwerst ihn mit etwas Kies. Nur ins Wasser werfen geht wirklich nicht, da lösen sie sich nach einiger Zeit auf.

Mich würde interessieren welche Erfahrungen andere mit der Beratung in Gartencentern gemacht haben. 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

gartencenter - beratung ?????????? da musst du schon selbst bescheid wissen, sonst hast du verloren bzw. die pflanzen.
ich bevorzuge da die bestellung per internet so wie z.b. bei naturagart oder bei euch. 
da kann man in ruhe aussuchen was einem gefällt, kann auswählen welche pflanzen am besten zu meinem teich passen und die qualität der
pflanzen, so meine erfahrung ist hervorragend. meine seerosen wurden zb. erst vor 6 wochen eingesetzt die erste blute schiebt sich gerade nach oben. freu
wenn dann die pflanzen auch noch einzeln beschriftet sind und der bevorzugte standort angegeben ist, kann auch ein neuling in sachen teich, wie ich, die bepflanzung richtig machen.

gruss

karl-heinz


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, nämlich dass die sogenannten Fachkräfte NULL Ahnung haben. Der Gärtner, bei dem ich meine Seerose gekauft habe, hat mir auch gleich nahegelegt, unbedingt Teicherde zu verwenden. (denkste!!!)
Ein Glück, dass ich weiß was ich will.
Ansonsten tausche ich mich mit anderen Teichbesitzern aus - die haben meist gaaanz andere Erfahrungen... und die sind wesentlich praktischer


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Kann ich nur beipflichen. Die leute haben meistens einfach keine Ahnung. Anderseits erkennt man aber auch Unqualifiziertes Personal recht schnell , wenn man ihnen ein paar fragen stellt. Um so mehr Aems und Oems kommen , um so schlimmer die beratung 

Ich kenne hier eine baumarkt , da hat der abteilungsleiter Wasser/Garten brauchbar ahnung von der Tecknik ( Pumpen usw ) und sie haben auch ein gutes Angebot. Die pflanzen da zu kaufen ist wiederum wahnsin.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Verkäufer primär markenorientiert, d.h., sie haben die Kataloge der Hersteller, die sich im zumeist beschränkten Angebot befinden, schon einmal gelesen und plappern ziemlich kritiklos alles nach, was da geschrieben steht. Nur einmal - und das war in einem ausgesprochen teuren Gartencenter - erlaubte sich die Fachverkäuferin (!) eine eigene und gut fundierte Meinung, verwies sogar auf ein Produkt, was sie mir gar nicht verkaufen konnte. Das aber ist die Ausnahme.

Von Pflanzen haben die sog. Fachverkäufer durchweg noch weniger Ahnung. Es stimmt schon: Der Kauf beim Spezialisten im Internet hat da echte Vorteile. Auch im Internet findet sich natürlich Schrott (jetzt wieder in einem anderen Thread gelesen: watergarden.xy). Bei Fischen nehme ich - wenn man nicht bei spezialisierten Anbietern kauft - an, dass es mindestens gleich erschreckend aussieht (Verkauf von Kois, Stören...).

Die wenigsten Verkäufer verfügen über einen eigenen Teich oder gar über Erfahrung, die allermeisten haben sich noch nicht einmal mit einem Buch oder ein paar Internetseiten herumgeschlagen.

Man darf allerdings nicht vergessen, dass die Kunden dieses Verhalten aber auch herbeizwingen: Bei absoluten Mini-Preisen (lest nur einmal die Sprüche durch, wenn hier nach "billiger" Folie gefragt wird !) ist Fachwissen und Beratung einfach nicht mehr drin. Wer den riesigen Schwimmteich für 2.000 EUR will, hat eben nichts besseres verdient (und kommt nie darauf, wie er denn zu einem vernünftigen, aber günstigen Preis an seinen Traumteich kommt). Und es sind die Kunden, die nach käuflichen Wundermitteln suchen, damit sie ihre Fehler, hervorgerufen durch Ignoranz und Faulheit, wieder "hinbügeln" können. Der Markt liefert eben, was verlangt wird.

Alles in allem ist das Bild ziemlich trübe.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

Das Thema liegt mir am Herzen: Ist Euch schon einmal aufgefallen, dass es die einfachsten und grundsätzlichen Fragen in den Foren wie diesem gar nicht geben dürfte, wenn der Handel und da vor allem die Beratung funktionieren würden ? Hier treffen sich zu einem ganz erheblichen Teil Leute, denen aus Unwissenheit oder Skrupellosigkeit das Falsche verkauft wurde und die falschen Ratschläge gleich mit dazu. Die mit ihrem Einkauf und den sich zwangsläufig einstellenden Katastrophen dann allein gelassen werden. Sieht man einmal von den Fällen ab (ich glaube, Doc_Virus hat sie erwähnt), wo die Kunden wirklich guten Ratschlägen gegenüber schlicht taub sind.

Wir müssen uns aber an die eigene __ Nase fassen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man relativ leicht herausfinden kann, ob Anbieter auch Ahnung von dem haben, was sie verkaufen. Wenn sie sich erkennbar Mühe geben, umfangreiche, plausibel klingende Hintergrundinformationen liefern, über den eigenen Horizont und das schnelle Geschäft hinausdenken - dann ist man zumeist sehr gut aufgehoben. Aber denkt daran, diese Art des Service ist oft für die Anbieter teurer und aufwändiger als die Ware selbst. Höhere Preise sind da selbstverständlich. Ich finde, wenn das Geld in Beratung investiert wird und nicht in tumbe Werbung ist allen geholfen. Wenn man sich dann aber ausfühlichst beraten lässt (jeder ist selbstverständlich bereit, für eine Stunde Arbeit eines Gartenarchitekten zu bezahlen, aber für eine Stunde Arbeit des Anbieters seines Teichmaterials und der Pflanzen ? Naturagart beschäftigt studierte Biologen und es wird geschimpft, dass die zu teuer sind !) und dann doch im Baumarkt oder Gartencenter kauft, dann entzieht man diesen Spezialisten die Existenzgrundlage. Und glaubt nicht dass es ja nichts ausmacht, wenn man selbst die Informationen schnorrt, das ist nicht die Ausnahme, sondern die Regel:  Einer der Gründe weshalb es auf anderen Gebieten nur noch ein uniformes Angebot und keine Beratung mehr gibt. Durch ihren Service und das Vermitteln von Know-How ersparen diese spezialisierten Händler ihren Kunden auch viele Folgekosten. Folgeaufwand, von dem sie sehr gut leben könnten (machen wir uns nichts vor, die gute, alte Teicherde wird vor allem deshalb verkauft, weil man dann auch prima Algenvernichter verkaufen kann...).

Auch im Hinblick auf das viel gelobte Service-Wunderland USA unterliegen viele einer Fehleinschätzung: Auch da ist Service viel zu teuer, um ihn sich als Händler leisten zu können. Was also wird gemacht ? Die Ware wird von unqualifiziertem Personal unters Volk gebracht, dafür ist man bei "Reklamationen" in absurder Weise "kulant". Unqualifiziertes Personal, dem es egal ist, ob es Hundefutter oder Präzisionsinstrumente verscherbelt, ist billig, so können die Grossen die Ladenöffnungszeiten immer weiter ausdehnen. Gartenteich aber ist gerade kein Konsum.

Ich habe mit diesem Geschäftszweig nun selbst so gar nichts zu tun (ausser als Kunde) und darf mir deshalb den Aufruf herausnehmen, bei den wenigen verbliebenen Spezialisten bevorzugt zu kaufen. Glaubt Ihr, Werner Wallner würde es Spass machen, seinen Kundendienst auch noch bis spät in die Nacht auszudehnen ? Auch der will irgendwann einmal nicht mehr nur in beruflichen Themen unterwegs sein. Warum gibt es bei Naturagart keine Beratung, wenn man sich mit anonym gekaufter Billigware selbst ins Abseits manövriert hat ? Das ist Notwehr.

So, genug missioniert, fühle mich jetzt etwas besser  . 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

